# Wanting to upgrade my Beef Jerky Marinade



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Oooops!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't know where the original is soooo
my base recipe:

Chicken Jerky

6 lbs boneless skinless chicken, for 6-7 trays
1 btl Dale's marinade, or whatever you like
1 btl mesquite smoke, cold be hickory, or other
1/2 btl soy sauce
1 blt course ground pepper
Optional: any other seasonings you enjoy

Slice the chicken into thin strips, no fat or veins, now is the time to season with cajun, garlic, onion if you want to. Remember to use no salt seasonings as the Dales and soy contain a lot already.

1 gallon zip baggie, pour your marinade in and mix, then add your chicken and mix all up. Take all the air out of the baggie to keep all the meat in the marinade. Place bag into plastic bowl, in case of leaks. Place in refrigerator for 12-24-36 hrs. Chicken takes only 10-12 hrs, the gamier the meat the longer to marinade.

Plug in your dehydrator and place strips without touching each other and pepper to taste with the COURSE grond pepper each level as you go. This will take 6-7 trays and provide you about 1 to 1 1/2 lbs of great jerky. Use sodium free ingredients if you have to but be sure to flavor up with lots of other seasonings if you do.

You can use pork, venison, rabbit, fish or beef too remember NO fat so the meat has to be the leanest(tough cuts are fine). Good luck and enjoy


----------

